# High Amounts of the Hormone Leptin Are Linked to Decreased Depression



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

High Amounts of the Hormone Leptin Are Linked to Decreased Depression ScienceDaily – Women who have higher levels of the appetite-controlling hormone leptin have fewer symptoms of depression, and this apparent inverse relationship is not related to body mass index (BMI), a new study finds. The results are being presented at The Endocrine Society’s 93rd [...]

*Read More...*


----------

